# Pit Bull skin problems



## dnowell (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a 3 year old pit and she has these "bumps" under her skin. They aren't red, open and she hasn't lost any hair. It's just like tiny knots, almost like she's allergic to something, but they don't go away. They are not big, maybe pea size. Would anyone know what could cause that?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I have no idea but I would call your vet they should beable to tell you something over the phone or atleast give you prices for test.........


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

The best option is what sw_df27 posted, however, how long has she had this problem? And have you changed her food at all? From what I've read about skin conditions, is that sometimes it's an allergic reaction to their dog food.


----------



## dnowell (Apr 9, 2008)

She has had the bumps for a while. Probably a year or so. They haven't gotten any bigger, but I'm starting to noticed a couple more than what she used to have so I got a little concerned. They don't bother her (itch, etc.), so I never really thought too much about them. I'll try changing her dog food and see how that works and also give the vet a call. Thanks!


----------



## electricbluesxt (May 11, 2007)

my baby has the same thing, i am taking her to the vet on friday.


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

dnowell said:


> I have a 3 year old pit and she has these "bumps" under her skin. They aren't red, open and she hasn't lost any hair. It's just like tiny knots, almost like she's allergic to something, but they don't go away. They are not big, maybe pea size. Would anyone know what could cause that?


Zildjian had somthing EXCATLY like that, and I took him to the vet and found out he is just allergic to flea bites. and gave me some allergy meds. for Z.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Moo gets those when she gets dirty or has fleas. She has sensitive skin.


----------



## sadiesdad223 (May 20, 2007)

my baby doesnt have bumps but she gets so irratated. red paws and tummy. she gets a few bumps on her head. apbt have the worst skin. i had all the tests done and they said there is nothing they could do unless i took her to a doggie skin dr..big money...mine is allergic to yeast and grain so try potato based diet instead of grain


----------



## buggleblue (Apr 1, 2008)

switch blows up when mosquitos get at him now i need to buy flea, tick, and mosquito protection!!


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

We have one that has skin issues too. We are thinking of trying a new hypoallergenic food sold by our vet. We have tried all sorts of things such as changing foods several times, oatmeal baths, medicated shampoos.... the works.
The food is by Purina, and only sold at vets. It is very costly.... about $45.00 for an 18lb bag..... but if it works, it will be worth it.

Check with your vets if you don't see it on the shelf.

Good luck to all..... and please offer more suggestions for skin problems. Our chews and pulls fur out and has red blotches on her belly. The vet has given us all sorts of things, but nothing seems to help.


----------



## Sr6 (Mar 8, 2008)

not that this is the same thing or not but my friends dog has doggy pimples, if you pinch they pop its really gross but its still maybe an option.. check with your vet..



oh and PS my dog had red spots on her belly but my vet gave me these antibiotics for puppy vaginitis which is like a staff infection from not spaying her. (which i am going to do soon) it cleared up in like a week.


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

wittypits said:


> We have one that has skin issues too. We are thinking of trying a new hypoallergenic food sold by our vet. We have tried all sorts of things such as changing foods several times, oatmeal baths, medicated shampoos.... the works.
> The food is by Purina, and only sold at vets. It is very costly.... about $45.00 for an 18lb bag..... but if it works, it will be worth it.
> 
> Check with your vets if you don't see it on the shelf.
> ...


I had a dog on time that was given to us, who was not fixed, when she came into her first heat she broke out with these red pustules, started to lose or pull out her hair, and had a bad odor to her.
We took her to the vet and found out that she had dermodex, a hereditary mite disease that comes from the mothers milk. You do not know they have it till they either get stressed out or go into heat.
They treated her with Vermectin, heart worm medication. But I do know they use it for other things to.


----------



## wittypits (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
We are going to try something natural and go from there. 
We were just told about this:
http://www.schreiners.com/PETS_SITE/Pets_care_dogs.htm
Pluse maybe the Ivomec and maybe an antibiotic.
Wish us luck.


----------

